# GO FISHING CONTEST!



## REO (Jun 13, 2011)

*Contest announcement!*

*After this months contest, we will be taking a short break so Mary Lou can find more seahorses for you all to catch! **We will start the game back up in September**, so watch for it!*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

This month there are 2 seahorses to be caught and it's 1-100.

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???






My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*2 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!





The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 2 of those numbers have been guessed!

*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

We ask that if you won a prize in the LAST MONTH'S CONTEST, to please step back and give the others a chance to win.

The winners are:

#1 *Magic*

#2 *CASINO*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special seahorses!

Let the FUN begin!


----------



## Farina (Jun 13, 2011)

51


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jun 13, 2011)

25


----------



## Connie P (Jun 13, 2011)

11


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 13, 2011)

10 for Monday!!


----------



## RenMac Farm (Jun 13, 2011)

23 please?


----------



## REO (Jun 13, 2011)

Not yet!

I'll be back later today!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 13, 2011)

12


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 13, 2011)

57


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 13, 2011)

99


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 13, 2011)

17 PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jun 13, 2011)

48


----------



## Seashells (Jun 13, 2011)

24


----------



## Renee (Jun 13, 2011)

# 72 for Monday


----------



## djskid (Jun 13, 2011)

76 for Monday


----------



## CKC (Jun 13, 2011)

4


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jun 13, 2011)

95


----------



## REO (Jun 13, 2011)

Not yet!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey! Hey! Hey! I can't play, Iwon last month



, but I can wish everyone else good luck looking for the little fishes!


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll guess 2


----------



## topnotchminis (Jun 13, 2011)

19


----------



## mad for mini's (Jun 13, 2011)

# 26


----------



## REO (Jun 13, 2011)

Not yet!


----------



## End Level Farms (Jun 13, 2011)

16


----------



## Mandy-RRM (Jun 13, 2011)

18?


----------



## cassie (Jun 13, 2011)

22


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jun 14, 2011)

55


----------



## Renee (Jun 14, 2011)

63 for Tuesday


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 14, 2011)

90 for Tuesday!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Jun 14, 2011)

11?

And in the spirit of the Fishing game theme:


----------



## Zipper (Jun 14, 2011)

4 for Tuesday


----------



## Connie P (Jun 14, 2011)

5


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 14, 2011)

84 for Tuesday!


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 14, 2011)

56


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jun 14, 2011)

14


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 14, 2011)

# 60


----------



## Mandy-RRM (Jun 14, 2011)

88 for Tuesday!


----------



## CASINO (Jun 14, 2011)

9


----------



## REO (Jun 14, 2011)

Not yet!

A few people are guessing numbers that have already been used and are wasting their guesses.

Keep trying!





I love that fishing costume!


----------



## Farina (Jun 14, 2011)

1 for tuesday please


----------



## djskid (Jun 14, 2011)

24 for Tuesday


----------



## chandab (Jun 14, 2011)

I dont' think I saw 70, so that's my Tuesday guess.


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 14, 2011)

3


----------



## mad for mini's (Jun 14, 2011)

# 27


----------



## Seashells (Jun 15, 2011)

#46 (Wednesday)


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jun 15, 2011)

13


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 15, 2011)

*For Wednesday....49!*


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 15, 2011)

59


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jun 15, 2011)

44


----------



## Mandy-RRM (Jun 15, 2011)

58 For Wednesday!


----------



## CASINO (Jun 15, 2011)

FOR WEDNESDAY 92


----------



## picasso (Jun 15, 2011)

105

105


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 15, 2011)

I like # 83


----------



## CKC (Jun 15, 2011)

87


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Jun 15, 2011)

77


----------



## REO (Jun 15, 2011)

Not yet! But you're hearding them towards the net!





*picasso* take another guess for 1-100.

You guessed over that on accident.


----------



## Renee (Jun 15, 2011)

#73 for Wednesday


----------



## RenMac Farm (Jun 15, 2011)

98 for today please?


----------



## picasso (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks REO.

My guess is 50


----------



## djskid (Jun 15, 2011)

16 for Wednesday


----------



## mad for mini's (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm looking under # 36 for Wednesday


----------



## Seashells (Jun 16, 2011)

#74 (Thursday)


----------



## REO (Jun 16, 2011)

Not yet!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jun 16, 2011)

68 please.


----------



## Renee (Jun 16, 2011)

#33 for Thursday


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 16, 2011)

*30 for Thursday!*


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 16, 2011)

100


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 16, 2011)

62


----------



## djskid (Jun 16, 2011)

Thursday's guess.........6


----------



## picasso (Jun 16, 2011)

15 for today please!!!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 16, 2011)

I like #40 for today


----------



## RenMac Farm (Jun 16, 2011)

29 for Thursday please?


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jun 16, 2011)

97 for Thursday, they are slippery fishes!


----------



## Mandy-RRM (Jun 16, 2011)

8 For Thursday!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jun 16, 2011)

61


----------



## CKC (Jun 16, 2011)

81


----------



## End Level Farms (Jun 16, 2011)

38 for Thursday


----------



## CASINO (Jun 16, 2011)

THURSDAY'S BAIT = 42


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll take 54. Thanks!


----------



## mad for mini's (Jun 16, 2011)

Come to # 7 little fishy !


----------



## REO (Jun 16, 2011)

Not yet!


----------



## RenMac Farm (Jun 16, 2011)

only 33 more numbers left!!! so its getting pretty good odds of finding one now!


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 16, 2011)

Thursday guess 39

i Would love to win


----------



## Reble (Jun 16, 2011)

GOOD LUCK ALL I won last month so not playing.

Boy you guys better get something more tasty on your line


----------



## frostedpineminis (Jun 16, 2011)

21 looks pretty tasty i think


----------



## chandab (Jun 16, 2011)

I have no idea what numbers have been picked so I'll try 35.


----------



## Seashells (Jun 17, 2011)

#75 (Friday)


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 17, 2011)

Good morning! 64 for Friday. Surely someone will catch one today.


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 17, 2011)

How does *93* taste to you little fish??


----------



## mad for mini's (Jun 17, 2011)

Tasty little morsel # 28 ?


----------



## picasso (Jun 17, 2011)

50 for Friday. Slippery little devils this month aren't they?????


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 17, 2011)

*We are going with.....34 for Friday!!*


----------



## Mandy-RRM (Jun 17, 2011)

78??


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jun 17, 2011)

65


----------



## CKC (Jun 17, 2011)

71


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a tasty treat on my line for # 20 today


----------



## RenMac Farm (Jun 17, 2011)

fishy, fishy on the forum come and jump up on my hook... lol..

Baiting my hook with number 37 this morning..


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jun 17, 2011)

Could I have 11 please? Hope it hasn't been chosen yet.


----------



## REO (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought SURE they would have been caught by now!

It can't be long now!




I email the chosen numbers to ML before the game starts, so she can follow the games too! It's funny how some times BAM they are caught right off and how some times not until the very end!

Not much water left in the pool now so they _have_ to get caught soon now!

I get so excited! This one guessed right? Nope Aw. This one?

I root for every one!!!


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll take 67 for the day.


----------



## REO (Jun 17, 2011)

AH! OMG! We have a winner!!!






I was starting to think it would never happen LOL!





Magic, email me your mailing info!


----------



## Renee (Jun 17, 2011)

# 79 for Friday


----------



## SilverRose Farms (Jun 17, 2011)

39 Please.


----------



## REO (Jun 17, 2011)

I just wanted to say, welcome to the forum SilverRose Farms!


----------



## SilverRose Farms (Jun 17, 2011)

REO said:


> I just wanted to say, welcome to the forum SilverRose Farms!


Thank you. Your horses are gorgeous REO.


----------



## CASINO (Jun 17, 2011)

LET'S TRY 41 FOR FRIDAY


----------



## REO (Jun 17, 2011)

WHOOO HOOOO!!!

CASINO you won! Email me your address info for your prize!

[email protected]

Thank you SilverRose Farms, that was nice of you to say!


----------



## CASINO (Jun 17, 2011)

YYYAAAHHHOOOO! CAUGHT ME ONE OF THOSE SLIPPERY SEAHORSES!






THANKS, WILL EMAIL YOU SHORTLY

FRAN


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh that's awesome! Thank you!


----------

